# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Οι δυο χρωματιστές ψυχούλες μου.. τέλος.

## Καρολίνα

Ξέρω ότι όλοι εδώ γράφεται για τα πουλιά, αλλά εγώ πνίγομαι που έχασα τα δισκάκια μου...

είναι η δεύτερη νύχτα της ζωής μου τόσο άσχημη. Με θέαμα τραγικό. Και τα δυό μυο ψαράκια στην επιφάνεια..


Η μικρή σήμερα σπίτι.. μου είπε κάποια στιγμή πως.. "τα τάισε". Έτρεξα να τα δώ, ήταν μια χαρά, αλλα η ΗΛΙΘΕΙΑ δεν είδα την ποσότητα της τροφής που είχε μείνει στο ενυδρεί και ήταν πεσμένη στη πέτρα! Ήταν και στο ίδιο χρώμα!

Το είδα πριν λίγο.. αφού το νερ΄οήταν θολό και δεν έβλεπα πουθενά τα μουτράκια τους που συνήθιζαν ν α φέρνουν κοντά στο τζάμι....

Τέσταρα το νερό.. είναι όλα φυσιολογικά...... κι ε΄γω παω να τρελλαθω! Πι οάδικος θάνατος δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει!

----------


## mariakappa

λυπαμαι πολυ καρολινα.το ξερω το συναισθημα και ποναει πολυ.καμια φορα ενα αθωο λαθος φερνει το χειροτερο αποτελεσμα.η εκτροφη εχει χαρες και πολλες λυπες.

----------


## Καρολίνα

> λυπαμαι πολυ καρολινα.το ξερω το συναισθημα και ποναει πολυ.καμια φορα ενα αθωο λαθος φερνει το χειροτερο αποτελεσμα.η εκτροφη εχει χαρες και πολλες λυπες.



Μαρία δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω μαζί της! Θέλω να την πλακώσω στα χαστούκια! Δεν έχω κοιμηθεί όλο το βράδυ. Είμαι τρομερά στεναχωρημένη κι άλλο τόσο θυμωμένη!

----------


## mitsman

Καρολινα λυπάμαι ειλικρινά!!!!! Κανένα χαστούκι δεν θα φέρει πίσω τα δισκακια ούτε θα συνετίσει την μικρή!!!!

----------


## Καρολίνα

Το ξέρω Δημήτρη, αλλά άλλο που δεν της έλεγα!

Και μου τη δίνει διότι δεν ήταν ούτε από ασθένεια ούτε κάτι τέλος πάντων σοβαρό! Από μια μλκ! Δηλαδή.. ελεος!

----------


## Καρολίνα

Ξύπνησε... όχι μόνο δεν τη μάλωσα (δε γινόταν), αλλά είδα κι έπαθα να την κάνω να σταματήσει το κλάμα. Θέλει μου λέει να τα δεί, να τα αποχαιρετήσει και να τους ζητήσει συγνώμη...

----------


## jk21

ΚΑΡΟΛΙΝΑ λυπαμαι  .... απλα ηθελε να τα ταισει .η καρδουλα της ειχε αγνη προθεση ... τα λαθη των μεγαλων εχουν σημασια .των παιδιων ειναι απλα αιτια για να τους διδαξουμε πως να μην τα επαναλαμβανουν και πως να συγχωρουν και αυτα στο μελλον ,τα λαθη των δικων τους παιδιων !

----------


## cute

πολύ λυπάμαι για τα δισκάκια σου καρολίνα...
σε καταλαβαίνω.ξερω πως είναι να χάνεις ένα ζωάκι που αγαπάς πολύ από μια μλκ...
η κόρη σου σιγουρα είχε την καλύτερη πρόθεση και ο τροπος που της φερθηκες ήταν σιγουρα ο καλύτερος!!

----------


## lamb-angelo

πραγματικα λυπαμαι επειδη ειμαι και αρωστος δισκας....μετρησεις ολες καλες???περιεργο....δεν εχει ανεβασει αμμωνια το νερο με τοσα υπολλειματα τροφης?

----------


## Καρολίνα

Σίγουρα παιδιά, απλά είναι και το "γαμώτο", μια χαρά υγιέστατα ήταν τα κακόμοιρα... τέλος πάντων


Δεν νομίζω να ξαναφέρω ψάρι εδώ μέσα πάντος, κι ας μου ζητάει ΗΔΗ επειδή.. "της λείπουν εκείνα" χεχ

----------


## Καρολίνα

> πραγματικα λυπαμαι επειδη ειμαι και αρωστος δισκας....μετρησεις ολες καλες???περιεργο....δεν εχει ανεβασει αμμωνια το νερο με τοσα υπολλειματα τροφης?




Τίποτα!!!! ήταν το πρώτο που μέτρησα διότι εκεί πήγε το μυαλό μου! Όλα στο νερό ήταν άψογα!

Εκτός από τον πάτο στο χαλίκι.. που πίσω πίσω είδα (αλλά ήταν αργά!) την τροφή στο χρώμα του χαλικιού (μισό μπουκάλι!)

----------


## lamb-angelo

> Τίποτα!!!! ήταν το πρώτο που μέτρησα διότι εκεί πήγε το μυαλό μου! Όλα στο νερό ήταν άψογα!
> 
> Εκτός από τον πάτο στο χαλίκι.. που πίσω πίσω είδα (αλλά ήταν αργά!) την τροφή στο χρώμα του χαλικιού (μισό μπουκάλι!)



με τι τεστ μετρας????σιγουρα κατι δεν παει καλα....λιτρα ενυδρειου??φιλτρανση??αλλοι συγκατοικοι?

----------


## Καρολίνα

έρχομαι πμ

----------


## Ρία

καλησπέρα καρολίνα! λυπάμαι για αυτό που εγινε!

δεν εχει σημασία που μιλάμε για πουλάκια εδώ. όλα τα ζωάκια ψυχουλες είναι...

----------


## Καρολίνα

> καλησπέρα καρολίνα! λυπάμαι για αυτό που εγινε!
> 
> δεν εχει σημασία που μιλάμε για πουλάκια εδώ. όλα τα ζωάκια ψυχουλες είναι...



ναι Ρία μου ακριβώς έτσι είναι  :Happy: 

αλλά αυτά τα υπέροχα μουτράκια που παρακολουθούσαν κάθε κίνηση απο το τζάμι θα μου λείψουν πολύ...

----------


## Ρία

έχεις δίκιο.....δεν σκέφτεσαι να πάρεις άλλα ε;

----------


## Καρολίνα

Μόνο όταν παντρευτεί η μικρή και φύγει απο το σπίτι!   Αρκετά τα δυο που σκοτώσαμε...

----------


## Ρία

χαχαχα! έλα βρε! ένα λάθος έκανε! όπως είπε κ ο jk τα λάθη των μεγάλων είναι πιο σημαντικά! πιστεύω πως αν της εξηγησεις τον λόγο, δεν θα το ξανακανει. στην  αναγκη κρύψε την τροφή!

----------


## Καρολίνα

> χαχαχα! έλα βρε! ένα λάθος έκανε! όπως είπε κ ο jk τα λάθη των μεγάλων είναι πιο σημαντικά! πιστεύω πως αν της εξηγησεις τον λόγο, δεν θα το ξανακανει. στην  αναγκη κρύψε την τροφή!



Ναι.. αλλά μισό διότι ίσως και να μην ήταν μόνο η μικρή τελικώς

----------


## ARMANDO

Είναι απίθανο να έχασες τα δισκάκια λόγω υπερβολικής τροφής... δεν ειναι χρυσόψαρα... ο μόνος λόγος που μπορώ να σκεφτώ ίσως η παράμετροι του νερού...
Ήμουν χρόνια ενυδρειόφυλλος με εκτροφή δίσκων (το μόνο πράγμα που χρειάζεται είναι σωστο νερό) είχα καταφέρει να δίνω και σε pet shops .... μαγεία... Φυσικά ενυδρείο μόνο για εκτροφή άδειο τελείως και έναν πλαστικό κώνο. 
Πραγματικά λυπάμαι... μην απογοητεύεσαι..

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Είναι απίθανο να έχασες τα δισκάκια λόγω υπερβολικής τροφής... δεν ειναι χρυσόψαρα... ο μόνος λόγος που μπορώ να σκεφτώ ίσως η παράμετροι του νερού...
> Ήμουν χρόνια ενυδρειόφυλλος με εκτροφή δίσκων (το μόνο πράγμα που χρειάζεται είναι σωστο νερό) είχα καταφέρει να δίνω και σε pet shops .... μαγεία... Φυσικά ενυδρείο μόνο για εκτροφή άδειο τελείως και έναν πλαστικό κώνο. 
> Πραγματικά λυπάμαι... μην απογοητεύεσαι..




Όχι Πάνο, δεν λέω ότι.. παράφαγαν. Για αμμωνία λέω

----------


## serafeim

Καρολινα λυπαμαι... ηταν ενα λαθακι...
η μικρη στεναγχωρηθηκε πολυ κι εσυ αλλα αυτη ποιο πολυ.. μαθε της το σωστο... αυτο το γ******** χακογελο που πρεπει να εχουμε σε ολες τις καταστασεις και το ξεχναμε ολοι μας... ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΛΑ!!!!!

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Καρολινα λυπαμαι... ηταν ενα λαθακι...
> η μικρη στεναγχωρηθηκε πολυ κι εσυ αλλα αυτη ποιο πολυ.. μαθε της το σωστο... αυτο το γ******** χακογελο που πρεπει να εχουμε σε ολες τις καταστασεις και το ξεχναμε ολοι μας... ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΛΑ!!!!!



Σεραφειμάκι μου άσε.. διότι όλα σκατά ήταν, απλά ίσως αυτό να ήταν το τελειωτικό.. τι να πω..

----------


## xarhs

πολυ λυπαμαι.................. καρολινα χαστουκι μην της δωσεις , αλλα κανε την να καταλαβει οτι ηταν λαθος αυτο που εκανε. δυστυχως ολοι εχουμε κανει λαθη και μπορω να πω πολυ χειροτερα με πολυ πιο ''βασανιστικο'' θανατο.........

----------


## Καρολίνα

> πολυ λυπαμαι.................. καρολινα χαστουκι μην της δωσεις , αλλα κανε την να καταλαβει οτι ηταν λαθος αυτο που εκανε. δυστυχως ολοι εχουμε κανει λαθη και μπορω να πω πολυ χειροτερα με πολυ πιο ''βασανιστικο'' θανατο.........



Όχι Χάρη τίποτε τέτοιο δεν συνέβει, ασε που στεναχωρήθηκε πολύ...

----------


## xarhs

> Όχι Χάρη τίποτε τέτοιο δεν συνέβει, ασε που στεναχωρήθηκε πολύ...


δε συνεβη σε σενα , αλλ συνεβη σε μενα.
γι αυτο σου λεω υπαρχουν και χειροτερα με πολυ περισσοτερες τηψεις....


μια ιδεα θα σου δωσω του τι επαθα....
σκεψου να εχεις χασει ενα αγαπημενο σου πουλακι , να το ψαχνεις επι μερες , να εχεις ψαξει παντου , μεχρι και τις πετρες να τις εχεις σηκωσει μηπως ειναι απο κατω
και να ειναι διπλα σου........... να ζηταει βοηθεια και να σκαει σφηνομενο σε μια χαραμαδα, και να μην το ακους

----------


## Καρολίνα

:sad:    όσα δεν φέρνει η ώρα ε

----------


## serafeim

> Σεραφειμάκι μου άσε.. διότι όλα σκατά ήταν, απλά ίσως αυτό να ήταν το τελειωτικό.. τι να πω..


Καρολινα?
και εγω πηγα το πρωι και ειδα τον χθεσινο νεοσσο πεθαμενο και ανεπτυγμενο.. η αιτια? πολλα αυγα και πατημενος.. μαλλον η μανα η ο πατερας...
δεν εχει σημασια ομως ξερεις γιατι? γιατι ειδα στην ιδια φωλια νεο νεοσσο!! αλλα και να μην εβλεπα θα χαμογελουσα με την ελπιδα οτι θα βγουν και αλλα και δεν βγαιναν δεν πειραζει να παει στο καλο ας ειναι καλα τα πουλακια μου!!! Το οτι σου ζητησε νεα ψαρακια η μικρη θελει να σου με λιγα λογια "μανουλα συγγνωμη,δεν το εκανα επιτηδες θα στο αποδειξω"!!!
Και στο κατω κατω την ξερουμε την ζωη... μια ξερενονται τα φυλλα, μια βγαινουν αλλα και μια βλεπουμε ομορφα λουουδια ή καρπους ζουμερους  :winky:

----------


## Καρολίνα

Σεραφείμ δεν ήταν μόνο η μικρή, και τα του ενυδρείου ήταν λάθος "απλά".. ο κύριος που τα πήρα δεν φιλοτιμήθηκε να μου πει τι ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ χρειάζεται ένας δίσκος.. οπότε συμπέσαν όλα μαζί, με τελευταίο το χτεσινο

----------


## serafeim

Το "ο κυριος" δεν ειναι ενταξει και αυτος θα επρεπε να εχει τηψεις...
Καρολινα τα χαμογελα εχουν μια ταση να χανονται!!!

Αλλα πρεπει να κρατησουμε ενα για τον κηπο μας... να το βλεπουμαι και να μας περνανε ολα τα ευχαριστα που εχουμε συναντησει... Αυτη ειναι η ΜΑΓΙΑ του χαμογελου!!!

----------


## Ρία

Σεραφείμ=αισιοδοξία!

----------


## lamb-angelo

καρολινα δεν συμφερει τον πετσοπα να σου πει την αληθεια.....εσυ ειδες δυο ωραια ψαρια που εκαναν 50-60 ευροπουλα...αν αυτος καθοταν να σου πει το τι ακριβως θελει ο δισκος δεν θα τους κοιτουσες καν.....οποτε ο τυπος τα τσεπωσε και εκανε το παγωνι......ριξτου ενα στολισμα καλο....και αν σου πει οτι οι πληροφοριες που σου εδωσα ειναι λαθος θα ερθω μαζι σου.....ασε που αν ειναι γνωστο ενυδρειακο καταστημα θα το ξερω κι ολας.

----------


## Καρολίνα

> καρολινα δεν συμφερει τον πετσοπα να σου πει την αληθεια.....εσυ ειδες δυο ωραια ψαρια που εκαναν 50-60 ευροπουλα...αν αυτος καθοταν να σου πει το τι ακριβως θελει ο δισκος δεν θα τους κοιτουσες καν.....οποτε ο τυπος τα τσεπωσε και εκανε το παγωνι......ριξτου ενα στολισμα καλο....και αν σου πει οτι οι πληροφοριες που σου εδωσα ειναι λαθος θα ερθω μαζι σου.....ασε που αν ειναι γνωστο ενυδρειακο καταστημα θα το ξερω κι ολας.



60 ο ένας, 80 ο άλλος (παρότι δεν είναι αυτά που κλαίω).. το κατάστημα θα στο πω σε pm

----------


## serafeim

Νομιζω πως συγκεκρυμενα για την Καρολινα δεν "εχουν" σημασια αυτα τα 50-60 που λεμε... οσο για το συμφερον μην το συζηταμε εδω... ο Κωστας(odysseas) εχει κανει ενααρθρο που εκει λεγονται ολα... τα αλλα λογια ειναι περιττα!!!!

----------


## lamb-angelo

> 60 ο ένας, 80 ο άλλος (παρότι δεν είναι αυτά που κλαίω).. το κατάστημα θα στο πω σε pm


φυσικα και δεν τα κλαιμε....απλα ειναι το γαμωτο....τα τσεπωσε και εξω απ την πορτα...αλητης απλα....
και σιγα μην σε ενημερωσε για τη διατροφη του,τις ρουτινες του,τις παραμετρους νερου,τη φιλτρανση.....

----------


## Peri27

Λυπάμαι πολύ.. άνθρωποι είμαστε και λάθη κάνουμε....σίγουρα δεν το ήθελε η μικρή... να χαίρεσαι μόνο που τα είχες στη ζωή σου και τα χάρηκες !!

----------


## Καρολίνα

> φυσικα και δεν τα κλαιμε....απλα ειναι το γαμωτο....τα τσεπωσε και εξω απ την πορτα...αλητης απλα....
> και σιγα μην σε ενημερωσε για τη διατροφη του,τις ρουτινες του,τις παραμετρους νερου,τη φιλτρανση.....



ε πως... μου είπε για τη διατροφή.. μόνο που δεν μου είπε πως ο ίδιος τα τάιζε στο χέρι με σκουλίκια.. κι εγώ είδα κι έπαθα να καταλάβω γιατί δυσκολευόντουσαν να φάνε ΜΟΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ (κι όχι πάντα σκουλίκι - που έδειχναν περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον)

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Νομιζω πως συγκεκρυμενα για την Καρολινα δεν "εχουν" σημασια αυτα τα 50-60 που λεμε... οσο για το συμφερον μην το συζηταμε εδω... ο Κωστας(odysseas) εχει κανει ενααρθρο που εκει λεγονται ολα... τα αλλα λογια ειναι περιττα!!!!




Σεραφείμ για όλους έχουν σημασία τα "50-60", απλά δεν είναι το σημαντικότερο σε σύγκριση με τη ζωή του ίδιου το ζώο  :Happy:

----------


## mariakappa

> Μαρία δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω μαζί της! Θέλω να την πλακώσω στα χαστούκια! Δεν έχω κοιμηθεί όλο το βράδυ. Είμαι τρομερά στεναχωρημένη κι άλλο τόσο θυμωμένη!


τα παιδια ειναι παιδια.απο αθωοτητα το εκανε.ξερω βεβαια ποσο εχουν κουρελιαστει τα νευρα σου.κι εγω στη θεση σου το ιδιο θα εκανα.πρεπει ομως να καταλαβει οτι εξ'αιτιας της πεθαναν τα ψαρακια και οτι ακομη δεν ειναι ετοιμη να φροντισει κανενα ζωο λογω ηλικιας.και καμια τιμωρια δεν θα βλαψει.εννοειται οχι σωματικη αλλα απο αυτη κιολας την ηλικια πρεπει να μαθουν οτι οταν σφαλουν υπαρχουν συνεπειες.οταν λεμε οτι αυτο δεν πρεπει να το κανουν , δεν θα πρεπει να το κανουν.

----------


## Καρολίνα

> τα παιδια ειναι παιδια.απο αθωοτητα το εκανε.ξερω βεβαια ποσο εχουν κουρελιαστει τα νευρα σου.κι εγω στη θεση σου το ιδιο θα εκανα.πρεπει ομως να καταλαβει οτι εξ'αιτιας της πεθαναν τα ψαρακια και οτι ακομη δεν ειναι ετοιμη να φροντισει κανενα ζωο λογω ηλικιας.και καμια τιμωρια δεν θα βλαψει.εννοειται οχι σωματικη αλλα απο αυτη κιολας την ηλικια πρεπει να μαθουν οτι οταν σφαλουν υπαρχουν συνεπειες.οταν λεμε οτι αυτο δεν πρεπει να το κανουν , δεν θα πρεπει να το κανουν.



Μαράκι μου αν και κατα την διάρκεια κάποιων συζητήσεών μου με τα παιδιά εδω (σε pm) καταλήγουμε πως δεν είναι η μικρή τόσο που έφταιξε.. (ας πούμε τους έδωσε την χαριστική - αν μπορώ να το πω αυτό).. παρ' όλα αυτά, πιστεύω πως τουλάχιστον ΟΝΤΩΣ ήταν μια "ευκαιρία" να καταλάβει πως το "όχι" που της λέω... δεν το κάνω απλά για να την "περιορίσω".. χωρίς λόγο. Νομίζω ότι αυτό το κατάλαβε... (τώρα μου ζητάει ψαράκια... τα θέλει και ίδια.. εγώ βέβαια.. με τίποτα ξανά - μα όχι λόγω της μικρής πλέον.. )

----------


## serafeim

> Σεραφείμ για όλους έχουν σημασία τα "50-60", απλά δεν είναι το σημαντικότερο σε σύγκριση με τη ζωή του ίδιου το ζώο


μα αυτο λεμε..  :winky:  
σε εμενα το λες? τα ειπαμε...

----------


## mariakappa

μπορει τα 2 μικρουλια να χαθηκαν αλλα τουλαχιστον τωρα καταλαβε.
καποτε ηθελα και εγω ενυδρειο αλλα συντομα ανακαλυψα οτι με το παραμικρο "εφευγαν" και τοτε καταλαβα οτι αυτο το χομπυ δεν ηταν για μενα.αν το ξεκινουσα πιο πολυ θα εκλειγα παρα θα γελαγα.δυστυχως τα ψαρια ειναι ευαισθητα.

----------


## lamb-angelo

> μπορει τα 2 μικρουλια να χαθηκαν αλλα τουλαχιστον τωρα καταλαβε.
> καποτε ηθελα και εγω ενυδρειο αλλα συντομα ανακαλυψα οτι με το παραμικρο "εφευγαν" και τοτε καταλαβα οτι αυτο το χομπυ δεν ηταν για μενα.αν το ξεκινουσα πιο πολυ θα εκλειγα παρα θα γελαγα.δυστυχως τα ψαρια ειναι ευαισθητα.


αν εισαι διαβασμενος και σωστα πληροφοριμενος δεν ειναι καθολου ευαισθητα...απλα οι μαγαζατωρες πουλανε ψαρια χωρις να ξερουν και οι ιδιοι πολλες φορες τι χρειαζονται αλλα και να ξερουν σιγα μην χαλασουν τη ζαχαρενια τους για τον καθενα μας....δυστυχως...

----------


## Καρολίνα

Μαρία μου η αλήθεια είναι πως επί χρόνια λαχταρούσα ένα ενυδρείο.. είτε μικρό είτε μεγάλο.. (για μεγάλο προς το παρόν δεν είχα όμως χώρο - και αυτό λογικά ήταν που  κόστισε στα δισκάκια)... και δεν θα έπαιρνα, ακριβώς με αυτή την λογική.. "πολύ ευαίσθητα κτλ". Έλα όμως που δεν αντιστάθηκα στο συγκεκριμένο ψάρι..Τα πήρα λοιπόν με την προοπτική κάποια στιγμή αργότερα (όσο θα μεγάλωναν) να έβρισκα τον χώρο - καταργώντας φυσικά κάτι άλλο εδώ μέσα (δεν πρόλαβα βέβαια)..


Ε, πλέον.. επανέρχομαι στην αρχική μου θέση "ψαρια... ποτέ!"

----------


## Καρολίνα

> αν εισαι διαβασμενος και σωστα πληροφοριμενος δεν ειναι καθολου ευαισθητα...απλα οι μαγαζατωρες πουλανε ψαρια χωρις να ξερουν και οι ιδιοι πολλες φορες τι χρειαζονται αλλα και να ξερουν σιγα μην χαλασουν τη ζαχαρενια τους για τον καθενα μας....δυστυχως...




και το παντοτινό μου "γαμώτο" Κίμωνα, ότι λειτουργούν σα να πουλάνε καρέκλες! ε.. θα σπάσει το ένα πόδι αλλά οκ μωρέ.. θα το επιδιορθώσεις ή θα πάρεις άλλη!

----------


## lamb-angelo

> και το παντοτινό μου "γαμώτο" Κίμωνα, ότι λειτουργούν σα να πουλάνε καρέκλες! ε.. θα σπάσει το ένα πόδι αλλά οκ μωρέ.. θα το επιδιορθώσεις ή θα πάρεις άλλη!


δυστυχως ετσι ειναι...παντως αν θες να φτιαξεις το υπαρχον ενυδρειακι σου με ομορφα και ευκολα ψαρακια ευχαριστως να σε βοηθησω οσο μπορω.....

----------


## Καρολίνα

> δυστυχως ετσι ειναι...παντως αν θες να φτιαξεις το υπαρχον ενυδρειακι σου με ομορφα και ευκολα ψαρακια ευχαριστως να σε βοηθησω οσο μπορω.....



οπαπα δεν το νομίζω.... θα το κατεβάσω αποθήκη μάλλον. ευχαριστώ όμως  :Happy:

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Καρολίνα εγώ πάντως δεν θα το παράταγα. Υπάρχουν πολλά εύκολα ψάρια που δεν χρειάζονται μεγάλα ενυδρεία. Η ηρεμία και η γαλήνη που σου προσφέρουν δεν συγκρίνετε με τίποτα. Ότι βοήθεια χρειαστείς εδώ είμαστε, υπάρχουν αρκετοί που μπορούν να βοηθήσουν.
   Και μην φορτώνεις με ενοχές την μικρή γιατί σίγουρα δεν έφταιγε αυτή. Το μάθημα της το πήρε, δυστυχώς με άσχημο τρόπο. Τα επόμενα που θα πάρεις θα τα αγαπήσει και θα τα φροντίζει πολύ.

----------


## BugsBunny

Κρίμα. . .

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Καρολίνα εγώ πάντως δεν θα το παράταγα. Υπάρχουν πολλά εύκολα ψάρια που δεν χρειάζονται μεγάλα ενυδρεία. Η ηρεμία και η γαλήνη που σου προσφέρουν δεν συγκρίνετε με τίποτα. Ότι βοήθεια χρειαστείς εδώ είμαστε, υπάρχουν αρκετοί που μπορούν να βοηθήσουν.
>    Και μην φορτώνεις με ενοχές την μικρή γιατί σίγουρα δεν έφταιγε αυτή. Το μάθημα της το πήρε, δυστυχώς με άσχημο τρόπο. Τα επόμενα που θα πάρεις θα τα αγαπήσει και θα τα φροντίζει πολύ.



Σίγουρα Γιώργο υπάρχουν και τέτοια ψαράκια και συμφωνώ απόλυτα για την ηρεμία που σου προσφέρει ένα ενυδρείο.. όμως εγω δεν είμαι διατεθημένη να περάσω μια απο τα ίδια (για την ψυχολογία μου το λέω).

Όσο για την μικρή, της είπα ότι δεν έφταιγε 100% εκείνη βέβαια, αν και συνέβαλε κάμποσο.....

Άμα θέλει να αγαπήσει ζωάκια (που.. τα αγαπάει δηλαδή, και τα ψαράκια τα ήθελε πολύ επίσης) έχουμε αρκετά που θα μπορούσε να φροντίζει, λιγότερη ευπαθή (κι ευτυχώς - για εκείνα! - φοβάται να τα πειράζει όταν λείπω). Ας αφήσουμε τα υπόλοιπα στην ησυχία τους.. προς το παρόν έστω  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

> προς το παρόν έστω


ΓΙΟΥΠΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ!!!!!!!! χαχαχαχα  :winky:

----------


## Καρολίνα

> ΓΙΟΥΠΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ!!!!!!!! χαχαχαχα



παρόν = 5-6-..10 χρόνια  ::

----------


## serafeim

ΑΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ!!!!  :sad:

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Καρολίνα πόσα λίτρα είναι το ενυδρείο σου;

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Καρολίνα πόσα λίτρα είναι το ενυδρείο σου;


55 μονο, λεω σημερα να μεταφερω εκει τα χελωνακια

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Εγώ σε τόσα λίτρα έχω κάνει θαλασσινό. Θα βάλω φωτογραφία σε 2 ώρες που θα ανάψουν τα φώτα.
   Να δω πότε θα με βάλει η καλή μου να κάνω παρέα στα ψάρια. χαχαχαχα

----------


## serafeim

Προσωπικα ανυπομονο να το δω!!!!
ηθελα κι εγω να το κανω θαλασσινο το δικο μου αλλα πολλα λεφτα!!!!  :winky:

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Πάρα πολλά. Για τόσα λίτρα θες περίπου 300 για αρχή.

----------


## serafeim

Καταλαβα... εμενα μου ειπαν 500 στο δικο μου ....
80 λιτρα πολυγωννω(6γωννο νομιζω ειναι δεν τις μετραω  :Happy:  )

----------


## Καρολίνα

Δεν εχω ιδεαν πως γινεται το θαλασσινο αν κι ως ιδεα μ' αρεσει  :Happy: )))

Σκεφτομαι σε κανα μηνα να ξεκινησω να κανω ενα ενυδρειο μεγαλο (καμια 400αρια)...για να δουμε....

----------


## serafeim

Ρε καρολινα... εκει που προσπαθουμε να στησεις το 50ρι μα ς παρουσιαζεις και μας πετας 400ρι? σοβαρολογεις?
ΛΕΦΤΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ!!!!  :winky:  
χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα
εγω παντως ζηλευω!!!!

----------


## Καρολίνα

Σεραφειμ το 400 ειναι για συγκεκριμενα ψαρια...που ομως αν ηξερα θα το ειχα εξ αρχης παρει! Στο 55αρακι θα βαλω τις χελωνιτσες...

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
Τραβηγμένη πριν 5 λεπτά. Θα προσθέσω φωτισμό και λίγα κοράλλια ακόμα!

----------


## serafeim

respect!!!!
ζυλευω  :sad:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

καταπληκτικο ενυδρειο γιωργο! τα μηχανηματα ειναι ακριβα? η συντηρηση σε τι ποσο ανερχεται ανα μηνα?

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Το σκίμερ είναι το ακριβό και οι κυκλοφοριτές. Α και ο φωτισμός του στοιχίζει αρκετά. Συντήρηση δεν θέλει πολλά πράγματα. 10% αλλαγή νερού κάθε εβδομάδα. 

  Θέλει όμως συχνές μετρήσεις στην χημεία του νερού για να διατηρηθούν ζωντανά τα κοράλλια.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Το σκίμερ είναι το ακριβό και οι κυκλοφοριτές


ποσο ακριβο??

----------

